# Angels and Demons: Let's talk exorcism....



## Laela (Apr 11, 2012)

Demons exist, no doubt. 

Has anyone read or heard about these three teen exorcists who work under the direction of Bob Larson? _Larson _is a well-known exorcist who believes half the earth's population has demons. 

Here are a few links to the story from various sources...

ABC News interview:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJF2Bub0S_8

Interview with Anderson Cooper:
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/...three_n_1313134.html?ref=religion&ir=Religion

Opposing views- Reverend Bob Larson's Teenage Daughters Love the Family Business: Exorcisms
http://www.opposingviews.com/i/reli...nage-daughters-love-family-business-exorcisms

New York Daily News- Charlie’s Angels of exorcists? Teen girls say they’re experts 
http://articles.nydailynews.com/2012-04-05/news/31296256_1_exorcisms-teen-girls-young-women


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the links ,


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 11, 2012)

@Laela do you know if exorcism and deliverance means the same thing.

I ask this question b/c I'm not use to hearing the term "exorcism."

Can someone break down what is actually done in an exorcism?

I'm at work and can't watch the videos.


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 11, 2012)

Reality show?   Four hundred dollars?......

Doesn't Tb joshua and his wise men do the same thing but free? And usually in one session?


http://youtu.be/0c0wLvJxvKY


I'm confused...and shouldn't they continue to be in prayer and fasting if that is their calling?


----------



## Sharpened (Apr 11, 2012)

I started listening to Christian talk radio when DH and I got together and Larson was in rotation at the time. He had some great info, but when he did a live telephone exorcism (or deliverance) I was done. Talk about fake! He ended up losing a lot of stations that day. TBN still kept his late night show going a few years longer.

At the time, he did not charge to help people since he got paid well via conferences. I have no idea what happened, but I would stay away from him.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Apr 11, 2012)

I know that this wasn't towards me, but I do believe that delieverance and exorcism are the same thing. The term exorcism is not really used alot anymore and if it is, it is used in the Catholic church. At my church we just refer to it as "casting out devils". But delieverance means to be freed from something, so it works hand and hand.
 This past Sunday at my church this lady visted my church and she had a devil. we had a altar call and she went crazy. People just laid hands on her, it came out and that was it.

I once watched a documentary on exorcism and the exorcism was like 30 something days!!! Literally. They kept this boy in a hospital room and prayed over him everyday. Would say scriptures and just pray. They would talk to the demon inside of the boy. This went on for days. They kept a journal and would let the boy write how he felt. 



PinkPebbles said:


> @Laela do you know if exorcism and deliverance means the same thing.
> 
> I ask this question b/c I'm not use to hearing the term "exorcism."
> 
> ...


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 11, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I know that this wasn't towards me, but I do believe that delieverance and exorcism are the same thing. The term exorcism is not really used alot anymore and if it is, it is used in the Catholic church. At my church we just refer to it as "casting out devils". But delieverance means to be freed from something, so it works hand and hand.
> This past Sunday at my church this lady visted my church and she had a devil. we had a altar call and she went crazy. People just laid hands on her, it came out and that was it.
> 
> I once watched a documentary on exorcism and the exorcism was like 30 something days!!! Literally. They kept this boy in a hospital room and prayed over him everyday. Would say scriptures and just pray. They would talk to the demon inside of the boy. This went on for days. They kept a journal and would let the boy write how he felt.


 
OMGosh, so when the boy wrote down what he felt....was it him writing it or the demon? What's the name of the documentary?

When you all laid hands on the lady at the alter last Sunday, did you see the demon come out or did her demeanor somehow change and then you knew that she was no longer afflicted?


----------



## PinkPebbles (Apr 11, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I know that this wasn't towards me, but I do believe that delieverance and exorcism are the same thing. The term exorcism is not really used alot anymore and if it is, it is used in the Catholic church. At my church we just refer to it as "casting out devils". But delieverance means to be freed from something, so it works hand and hand.
> This past Sunday at my church this lady visted my church and she had a devil. we had a altar call and she went crazy. People just laid hands on her, it came out and that was it.
> 
> I once watched a documentary on exorcism and the exorcism was like 30 something days!!! Literally. They kept this boy in a hospital room and prayed over him everyday. Would say scriptures and just pray. They would talk to the demon inside of the boy. This went on for days. They kept a journal and would let the boy write how he felt.


 
Thank you for explaining.

When I think of exorcism I always associated it with a ritual opposed to just laying on the hands (deliverance) and be done.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 11, 2012)

Off to check out the links ...


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 11, 2012)

Still watching but I have a question as well ... 

Do ALL non-believers (e.g., athiests, agnostics, etc.) have demons inside of them or we don't know for sure?  I'm thinking that if they don't have the Holy Spirit, then it's the perfect place for a demon to reside.  I really don't know ... any thoughts?


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 11, 2012)

My question is this?.when you deliver someone from demons in a room full of people, do they enter another person in that room or can they go into the person doing the deliverance?


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 11, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Still watching but I have a question as well ...
> 
> Do ALL non-believers (e.g., athiests, agnostics, etc.) have demons inside of them or we don't know for sure? I'm thinking that if they don't have the Holy Spirit, then it's the perfect place for a demon to reside. I really don't know ... any thoughts?


 I'm not sure but I wouldn't think that they automatically have them. But they are probably more susceptible to be afflicted with one or used by one.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 11, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> My question is this?.when you deliver someone from demons in a room full of people, do they enter another person in that room or can they go into the person doing the deliverance?



sweetvi:

They can enter another person, but it is not happening if those other persons have the Holy Spirit dwelling in them.

*MATTHEW 12*


> 43 “*When an impure spirit comes out of a person, it goes through arid places seeking rest and does not find it*. 44 Then it says, ‘I will return to the house I left.’ *When it arrives, it finds the house unoccupied*, swept clean and put in order. 45 Then it goes and takes with it seven other spirits more wicked than itself, and they go in and live there. And the final condition of that person is worse than the first. That is how it will be with this wicked generation.”



In these verses, they enter some pigs.

*MATTHEW 8*


> 28 When he arrived at the other side in the region of the Gadarenes,[c] two demon-possessed men coming from the tombs met him. They were so violent that no one could pass that way. 29 “What do you want with us, Son of God?” they shouted. “Have you come here to torture us before the appointed time?”
> 30 Some distance from them a large herd of pigs was feeding. 31 *The demons begged Jesus, “If you drive us out, send us into the herd of pigs.”*
> 
> 32 He said to them, “Go!” So they came out and went into the pigs, and the whole herd rushed down the steep bank into the lake and died in the water.


----------



## CoilyFields (Apr 11, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Still watching but I have a question as well ...
> 
> Do ALL non-believers (e.g., athiests, agnostics, etc.) have demons inside of them or we don't know for sure? I'm thinking that if they don't have the Holy Spirit, then it's the perfect place for a demon to reside. I really don't know ... any thoughts?


 

I dont think ALL non-believers have them. Just thinking about when Jesus cast out the demons it was from certain folks even though he dealt with a lot of sinners on a daily basis.

I really dont have any experience with casting out demons but I know they are real from an experience I had as a child (may have shared this before so bear with).  
I was about 6 and at our church with my mom and Godmother cleaning it up. It was a nice summer day and the doors were propped open. This pregnant woman comes rushing in the doors breathing hard saying she needs the pastor...pause...ROAR...she's got a demon in her...ROAR! This woman was roaring like a lion. And I dont mean a human imitating a lion, I mean the sound an actual lion at the zoo would make! Our pastor wasnt there so my Godmother took her to the church at the end of the block and they exercised the demon. I didnt see them do it but I will NEVER in my life forget that moment.

Looking back I wonder why my mom and Godmother did not exercise the demon themselves? Is it something that you have to have a certain call for or can anyone do it? Do you have to be prepared or can you immediately call upon the power of the holy ghost to get the job done? 

Sometimes I wonder about the authenticity of those possessed...it can seem like a lot of fanfare. But then I remember what I saw and I know its real. But maybe Im not convinced that its a common occurance.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 11, 2012)

kweenameena said:


> I'm not sure but I wouldn't think that they automatically have them. But they are probably more susceptible to be afflicted with one or used by one.



Thanks.  This sounds right.  I believe it.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 11, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> I dont think ALL non-believers have them. Just thinking about when Jesus cast out the demons it was from certain folks even though he dealt with a lot of sinners on a daily basis.



Very true indeed.  Thanks.

Commenting on the rest of the post soon ...


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 11, 2012)

CoilyFields said:


> I really dont have any experience with casting out demons but I know they are real from an experience I had as a child (may have shared this before so bear with).
> I was about 6 and at our church with my mom and Godmother cleaning it up. It was a nice summer day and the doors were propped open. This pregnant woman comes rushing in the doors breathing hard saying she needs the pastor...pause...ROAR...she's got a demon in her...ROAR! This woman was roaring like a lion. And I dont mean a human imitating a lion, I mean the sound an actual lion at the zoo would make! Our pastor wasnt there so my Godmother took her to the church at the end of the block and they exercised the demon. I didnt see them do it but I will NEVER in my life forget that moment.
> 
> *Looking back I wonder why my mom and Godmother did not exercise the demon themselves? Is it something that you have to have a certain call for or can anyone do it? Do you have to be prepared or can you immediately call upon the power of the holy ghost to get the job done? *
> ...



Wow, what an experience.  To the bolded, I wonder as well.  I'd imagine one's faith has to be STRONG to be involved in an exorcism.  Maybe one has to be gifted for such a thing (e.g., gift of healing, gift of faith)?  Or maybe any believer can do it?  Good questions.


----------



## sweetvi (Apr 11, 2012)

Thank you...Im also careful about watching those things on television as well so it makes me cringe to think that he is shopping for a reality show for those girls.

True story: I was obsessed with watching deliverance services by TB joshua on YouTube...my good friend and cousin warned me against this but I continued anyway.  Shortly after while napping in my bedroom, a dark shadow appeared to me and I sensed it was a dark presence, and started rebuking it with the Blood Jesus. It eventually backed up and disappeared. Immediately I woke up with my heart beating extremely fast and I knew it was due to those videos. Maybe I invited it in......  Guard your hearts!


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 11, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> Thank you...*Im also careful about watching those things on television* as well so it makes me cringe to think that he is shopping for a reality show for those girls.
> 
> True story: I was obsessed with watching deliverance services by TB joshua on YouTube...my good friend and cousin warned me against this but I continued anyway.  *Shortly after while napping in my bedroom, a dark shadow appeared to me and I sensed it was a dark presence,* and started rebuking it with the Blood Jesus. It eventually backed up and disappeared. Immediately I woke up with my heart beating extremely fast and *I knew it was due to those videos.* Maybe I invited it in......  Guard your hearts!



We think alike.


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 11, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Wow, what an experience. To the bolded, I wonder as well. I'd imagine one's faith has to be STRONG to be involved in an exorcism. Maybe one has to be gifted for such a thing (e.g., gift of healing, gift of faith)? Or maybe any believer can do it? Good questions.


I agree that your faith would have to be very strong and unwaivering. Because when you are faced with a demon who can tell you about yourself, bring up your flaws/insecurities/fears, make your doubt yourself and God....you'd have to be able to withstand him/her trying to call your bluff.

I think you could probably develop the gift of being an exorcisor or an intercessor by staying in the word and staying covered.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm holding my place...haven't had a chance to check out the links yet busy day to work today...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Apr 11, 2012)

Well in the bible, the first devil Jesus ever cast out was in church. So its defintely not limited to non-believers.

ETA: But again, you have to yield to these spirits. That why we can't be entertaining alot of things because it comes with spirits.

I wouldn't say all, but I am sure some.




loolalooh said:


> Still watching but I have a question as well ...
> 
> Do ALL non-believers (e.g., athiests, agnostics, etc.) have demons inside of them or we don't know for sure? I'm thinking that if they don't have the Holy Spirit, then it's the perfect place for a demon to reside. I really don't know ... any thoughts?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Apr 11, 2012)

Well no demon can forcibly(with force) (sp) take control of you. You have to yield yourself unto it. 


Romans  6:16
16Know ye not, that to whom ye yield yourselves servants to obey, his servants ye are to whom ye obey;




sweetvi said:


> My question is this?.when you deliver someone from demons in a room full of people, do they enter another person in that room or can they go into the person doing the deliverance?


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Apr 11, 2012)

Man I can't remember the name. I think it was on A&E. Im going to see if I can find it for you...It was the little boy writing down how he was being tormented. he would draw pictures and stuff.

But for Sunday, I didn't "see" anything.Her deameanor just changed. I mean she was jumping around, making noises, but after prayer, she was in her right mind.





kweenameena said:


> OMGosh, so when the boy wrote down what he felt....was it him writing it or the demon? What's the name of the documentary?
> 
> When you all laid hands on the lady at the alter last Sunday, did you see the demon come out or did her demeanor somehow change and then you knew that she was no longer afflicted?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 11, 2012)

you suppose to send it/them somewhere, as Jesus sent them into pigs ...send it back from whence it came, send into the abyss or pits of hell ...

but they can go into other people

I would like to add that not all demons are sent somewhere most times Jesus rebuked a demon possessed person, and that was enough..the bible does not say if he had crosses, holy water and a bible just the word ...he also gave the deciples (and now us) power to do the same thing.

Perhaps because there where so many that he sent them into the pigs I believe that the demons said their name was Legion because there were many of them and a legion can be up to 10,000 ...


It's unclear why he granted their request, it could be because they were just as filthy as pigs or because he knew that the pigs would die and so would they but then again the bible does not say...





sweetvi said:


> My question is this?.when you deliver someone from demons in a room full of people, do they enter another person in that room or can they go into the person doing the deliverance?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 11, 2012)

for those of you are not familiar with the story as I remember the demons requested to be sent into the pigs, the pigs eventually drowned but I can't say that the demons were killed along with the pigs that part is not clear.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 11, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> for those of you are not familiar with the story as I remember the demons requested to be sent into the pigs, the pigs eventually drowned but *I can't say that the demons were killed along with the pigs that part is not clear.*



It's not clear, but I wouldn't be surprised if they survived since it was they who drove the pigs into the lake to drown.  But yea, it's not clear.


----------



## kweenameena (Apr 11, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> for those of you are not familiar with the story as I remember the demons requested to be sent into the pigs, the pigs eventually drowned but *I can't say that the demons were killed *along with the pigs that part is not clear.


 
Can a demon actually die or be killed?
I would think they'd just go back to he11, right?
But since they are spirits they can't really die, right?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'll add my two cents on deliverance and exorcism ...I beleive that they are very, very similar but not the same ...

We would first need to know what is a 'demon' ..and hierachy of demons, how do 'strongholds' come into play.

For an example the bible says that 'bitterness' is a root, if you have seen a tree/plant roots then you know how far reaching and inter-twining roots are and how strong roots can be.  So where does bitterness come from is it a demon or stronghold etc., etc., so what will one need if he has bitterness; deliverance or exorcism, kwim?


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm not sure why the girls went on TV with this, someone it comes across as exploited,  don't expect that everyone will believe it just that it comes across as another reality show like a Ghost Hunters or something ...


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Apr 11, 2012)

I was turned off from Mr Larson's radio show years ago.   I was surprised when I saw that he has his daughters doing this now.  Won't be watching any reality show of theirs.


----------



## mrselle (Apr 11, 2012)

sweetvi said:


> My question is this?.when you deliver someone from demons in a room full of people, do they enter another person in that room or can they go into the person doing the deliverance?



Years ago I was in church one night and there was a woman there who was being "disruptive".  I didn't really notice her doing anything out of the ordinary, but the pastor saw it and obviously the prayer warriors starting praying.  At one point she stood up and I can't remember if she tried to challenge the pastor on what he was saying or what happened, but he called her out and she came up to the altar.  The prayer warriors formed a circle around her and the pastor and he began to pray for her and call out the demon.  At one point he stepped out of the circle, but continued to pray for her.  He later explained that he stepped out of the circle because the evil spirit was trying to feed off of him.  



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> you suppose to send it/them somewhere, as Jesus sent them into pigs ...send it back from whence it came, send into the abyss or pits of hell ...
> 
> but they can go into other people
> 
> ...



When my stepdaughter lived with us she had a lot of issues.  One night my husband and I tried to sit down to talk to her about some things and the conversation quickly turned in to something ugly.  I was bothered by the entire thing and that night when I went to bed I had a dream that she ran out of her room and "flew" down the stairs.  She was screaming and yelling and when she started flying down the stairs there were several of her and they were overlapping.  When I woke up I immediately thought of the scripture when demon told Jesus that their name was Legion and they were many.


----------



## Laela (Apr 12, 2012)

^^ mrselle, thanks for sharing your personal experiences... I sure do have some stories myself..  The devil would like for us to not believe Legion exists, so we become spiritually complacent.. I believe negative emotions are of the influence of demons... lust, lasciviousness, anger, bitterness, hatred, murder, etc. They try to infiltrate the mind of a  Believer but that doesn't mean they have any power over a Believer who belongs to God (possession). That person is spiritually aware.. that is why it's so important to guard our hearts and know the voice of God for ourselves. Guarding our hearts is not of our own doing, either..it's through the influence of the Holy Spirit by reading the Word, staying prayerful, fasting, praising, etc. that we remain on guard - because this is how we stay connected to God and He (Holy Spirit) will warn us of anything unclean around us and we already are empowered to withstand the wiles of the devil. It's not enough to be passively Christian. 






Alicialynn86 said:


> I know that this wasn't towards me, but I do believe that delieverance and exorcism are the same thing. The term exorcism is not really used alot anymore and if it is, it is used in the Catholic church. At my church we just refer to it as "casting out devils". But delieverance means to be freed from something, so it works hand and hand.


ITA with this ..the command an unclean spirit to be cast of of someone is a form of deliverance. Jesus cast out demons everywhere He went...we can do the same and we don't have to shout, slap someone on the forehead or jump up and down..simply believe. There are different powers and principalities..some more violent than others, some more subtle. We already are equipped by the power of the Holy Spirit to authoritatively speak to or cast out demons. I do believe, however, there are people gifted to cast out demons ...they shouldn't be played with.  They will try to find another home (body) during deliverance, and I believe children are most susceptible. So it's important to be spiritually prepared and prayed up.



sweetvi said:


> Reality show?   Four hundred dollars?......
> 
> Doesn't Tb joshua and his wise men do the same thing but free? And usually in one session?
> 
> ...




Some of TB Joshua's vids can be intriguing... but I will say a house divided against itself stand (Mark 3:25) 





Alicialynn86 said:


> Well no demon can forcibly(with force) (sp) take control of you. You have to yield yourself unto it.
> 
> 
> Romans  6:16
> 16Know ye not, that to whom ye yield yourselves servants to obey, his servants ye are to whom ye obey;



Amein... They have to have the legal rights. Thank God for the Mighty Counselor, Prince of Peace who petitions before the Court of the Almighty God on our behalf. 




Sharpened said:


> I started listening to Christian talk radio when DH and I got together and Larson was in rotation at the time. He had some great info, but when *he did a live telephone exorcism (or deliverance) *I was done. Talk about fake! He ended up losing a lot of stations that day. TBN still kept his late night show going a few years longer.
> 
> At the time, he did not charge to help people since he got paid well via conferences. I have no idea what happened, but I would stay away from him.



Sharpened, I've never seen that show, but what about it was fake...that he exorcised a demon over the phone? I don't believe in charging people to get delivered.. reminds me of James and John/ Jesus had all types of disciples... But those were blinded by their own ambitions and misunderstood the authority they had been given....


----------



## auparavant (Apr 12, 2012)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I know that this wasn't towards me, but I do believe that delieverance and exorcism are the same thing. The term exorcism is not really used alot anymore and if it is, it is used in the Catholic church. At my church we just refer to it as "casting out devils". But delieverance means to be freed from something, so it works hand and hand.
> This past Sunday at my church this lady visted my church and she had a devil. we had a altar call and she went crazy. People just laid hands on her, it came out and that was it.
> 
> I once watched a documentary on exorcism and the exorcism was like 30 something days!!! Literally. They kept this boy in a hospital room and prayed over him everyday. Would say scriptures and just pray. They would talk to the demon inside of the boy. This went on for days. They kept a journal and would let the boy write how he felt.



Not just the catholics but the early church...east and west (orthodox etc.).  Here's Fr. Makari Yunan of St. Mark's Church (Coptic) of Egypt.  Fr. is spraying holy water on the congregation and the one possessed man begins to shake.  "Lah..." means "no."  So, his demon is screaming something to the effect he won't leave. Exorcisms are real.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFVDNWaR0WY


----------



## CoilyFields (Apr 12, 2012)

Trying to sort this out in my head from what Ive learned over the years at Church...

1. Believers cannot be possessed with a demon...ever. This is from MAtthew 12:29 when Jesus cast out the demon, "Or again, how can anyone enter a strong man's house and carry off his possessions unless he first ties up the strong man? Then he can rob his house." Jesus ties up the strong man (satan) and casts him out. Now once a person becomes a believer they have the Holy Spirit living inside of them. Can demons then bind the Holy Spirit and toss him out? The other side of the question would be can we put the Holy Spirit out therefore making room for demons? That is a part of a larger question of once saved always saved that we've discussed for some time...But since I say once saved always saved then I also believe that we cannot expel the Holy SIprit from residence (but we can ignore it). Others may believe differently.

2. Deliverance and exocism are different. Exocism is the expelling of a demon from inside someone. Deliverance is from a stronghold. Strongholds would be influences that we are externally bound by due to our own yielding. Kinda hard to explain...someone may commit fornication and need to be forgiven...but someone else may be under the stronghold of fornication and need to be truly delivered from that sexual sin. The stronghold (often referred to as the spirit of...) saturates and does not want to let go (this stronghold is driven by our own lusts and desires rather than from a demon inside of us). Deliverance requires the work of the Holy Ghost...so I guess Im saying exocism is for nonbelievers with demons in them and deliverance is for Christians (who already have been given victory through Jesus Christ) who have made themselves slaves to their own lusts (which may very well be encouraged by evil spirits/demons in their environments).


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 12, 2012)

On Exorcism (from the Catholic Encyclopedia):

We have it on the authority of all early writers who refer to the subject at all that in the first centuries not only the clergy, but lay Christians also were able by the power of Christ to deliver demoniacs or energumens, and their success was appealed to by the early Apologists as a strong argument for the Divinity of the Christian religion (Justin Martyr, First Apology 6; Dialogue with Trypho 30 and 85; Minutius Felix, Octavius 27; Origen, Against Celsus I.25; VII.4; VII.67; Tertullian, Apology 22, 23; etc.). As is clear from testimonies referred to, no magical or superstitious means were employed, but in those early centuries, as in later times, a simple and authoritative adjuration addressed to the demon in the name of God, and more especially in the name of Christ crucified, was the usual form of exorcism.

But sometimes in addition to words some symbolic action was employed, such as breathing (insufflatio), or laying of hands on the subject, or making the sign of cross. St. Justin speaks of demons flying from "the touch and breathing of Christians" (Second Apology 6) as from a flame that burns them, adds St. Cyril of Jerusalem (Catechetical Lectures 20.3). Origen mentions the laying of hands, and St. Ambrose (Paulinus, Vit. Ambr., n. 28, 43, P.L, XIV, 36, 42), St. Ephraem Syrus (Gregory of Nyssa, De Vit. Ephr., P.G., XLVI, 848) and others used this ceremony in exorcising. The sign of the cross, that briefest and simplest way of expressing one's faith in the Crucified and invoking His Divine power, is extolled by many Fathers for its efficacy against all kinds of demoniac molestation (Lactantius, Divine Institutes IV.27; Athanasius, On the Incarnation of the Word 47; Basil, In Isai., XI, 249, P.G., XXX, 557, Cyril of Jerusalem, Catechetical Lectures 13.3; Gregory Nazianzen, Carm. Adv. iram, v, 415 sq.; P.G., XXXVII, 842). The Fathers further recommend that the adjuration and accompanying prayers should be couched in the words of Holy Writ (Cyril of Jerusalem, Procatechesis 9; Athanasius, Ad Marcell., n. 33, P.G., XXVII, 45). The present rite of exorcism as given in the Roman Ritual fully agrees with patristic teaching and is a proof of the continuity of Catholic tradition in this matter.

*Baptismal exorcism
*
At an early age the practice was introduced into the Church of exorcising catechumens as a preparation for the Sacrament of Baptism. This did not imply that they were considered to be obsessed, like demoniacs, but merely that they were, in consequence of original sin (and of personal sins in case of adults), subject more or less to the power of the devil, whose "works" or "pomps" they were called upon to renounce, and from whose dominion the grace of baptism was about to deliver them.

Exorcism in this connection is a symbolical anticipation of one of the chief effects of the sacrament of regeneration; and since it was used in the case of children who had no personal sins, St. Augustine could appeal to it against the Pelagians as implying clearly the doctrine of original sin (Ep. cxciv, n. 46. P.L., XXXIII, 890; C. Jul. III, 8; P.L., XXXIV, 705, and elsewhere). St. Cyril of Jerusalem (Procatechesis 14) gives a detailed description of baptismal exorcism, from which it appears that anointing with exorcised oil formed a part of this exorcism in the East. The only early Western witness which treats unction as part of the baptismal exorcism is that of the Arabic Canons of Hippolytus (n. 19, 29). The Exsufflatio, or out-breathing of the demon by the candidate, which was sometimes part of the ceremony, symbolized the renunciation of his works and pomps, while the Insufflatio, or in-breathing of the Holy Ghost, by ministers and assistants, symbolised the infusion of sanctifying grace by the sacrament. Most of these ancient ceremonies have been retained by the Church to this day in her rite for solemn baptism.

*Other exorcisms
*
According to Catholic belief demons or fallen angels retain their natural power, as intelligent beings, of acting on the material universe, and using material objects and directing material forces for their own wicked ends; and this power, which is in itself limited, and is subject, of course, to the control of Divine providence, is believed to have been allowed a wider scope for its activity in the consequence of the sin of mankind. Hence places and things as well as persons are naturally liable to diabolical infestation, within limits permitted by God, and exorcism in regard to them is nothing more that a prayer to God, in the name of His Church, to restrain this diabolical power supernaturally, and a profession of faith in His willingness to do so on behalf of His servants on earth.

The chief things formally exorcised in blessing are water, salt, oil, and these in turn are used in personal exorcisms, and in blessing or consecrating places (e.g. churches) and objects (e.g. altars, sacred vessels, church bells) connected with public worship, or intended for private devotion. Holy water, the sacramental with which the ordinary faithful are most familiar, is a mixture of exorcised water and exorcised salt; and in the prayer of blessing, God is besought to endow these material elements with a supernatural power of protecting those who use them with faith against all the attacks of the devil. This kind of indirect exorcism by means of exorcised objects is an extension of the original idea; but it introduces no new principle, and it has been used in the Church from the earliest ages.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 12, 2012)

Continued...

In Christian countries authentic cases of possession sometimes occur and every priest, especially if he be a parish priest, or pastor, is liable to be called upon to perform his duty as exorcist. In doing so, he is to be mindful of the prescriptions of the Roman Ritual and of the laws of provincial or diocesan synods, which for most part require that the bishop should be consulted and his authorization obtained before exorcism is attempted. The chief points of importance in the instructions of the Roman Ritual, prefixed to the rite itself, are as follows:

    Possession is not lightly to be taken for granted. Each case is to be carefully examined and great caution to be used in distinguishing genuine possession from certain forms of disease.

    The priest who undertakes the office should be himself a holy man, of a blameless life, intelligent, courageous, humble, and he should prepare for the work by special acts of devotion and mortification, particularly by prayer and a fasting (Matthew 17:20).

    He should avoid in the a course of the rite everything that savours of superstition, and should leave the medical aspects of the case to qualified physicians.

    He should admonish the possessed, in so far as the latter is capable, to dispose himself for the exorcism by prayer, fasting, confession, and communion, and while the rite is in progress to excite within himself a lively faith in God's goodness, and a patient resignation to His holy will.

    The exorcism should take place in the Church or some other sacred place, if convenient; but if on account of sickness or for other legitimate reasons, it takes place in a private house, witnesses (preferably members of the family) should be present: this is specially enjoined, as a measure of precaution, in case the subject is a woman.

    All idle and curious questioning of the demon should be avoided, and the prayers and aspirations should be read with great faith, humility, and fervour, and with a consciousness of power and authority.

    The Blessed Sacrament is not to be brought near the body of the obsessed during exorcism for fear of possible irreverence; but the crucifix, holy water, and, where available, relics of the saints are to be employed.

    If expulsion of the evil spirit is not obtained at once, the rite should be repeated, if need be, several times.

    The exorcist should be vested in surplice, and violet stole.


----------



## Galadriel (Apr 12, 2012)

This is the Rite of Exorcism (as of 1999), for *informational/educational purposes*. The full exorcism can be read HERE.

    P: Antiphon:  Do not keep in mind, 0 Lord, our offenses or those of our parents, nor take vengeance on our sins.



P:   Our Father
who are in heaven,
hallowed be thy name;
thy kingdom come;
thy will be done on earh as it is in heaven.
Give us this day our daily bread;
and forgive us our trespasses
as we forgive those who trespass against us;
and lead us not into temptation,
All: But deliver us from evil. 

Psalm 53


P: God, by your name save me, 
and by your might defend my cause. 
All: God, hear my prayer; 
hearken to the words of my mouth. 

P: For haughty men have risen up against me, 
and fierce men seek my life; 
they set not God before their eyes.
All: See, God is my helper;
the Lord sustains my life. 

P: Turn back the evil upon my foes;
in your faithfulness destroy them. 
All: Freely will I offer you sacrifice; 
I will praise your name, Lord, for its goodness, 

P: Because from all distress you have rescued me,
and my eyes look down upon my enemies.
All: Glory be to the Father. 

P: As it was in the beginning. 

After the psalm the priest continues: 

P: Save your servant.
All: Who trusts in you, my God. 

P: Let him (her) find in you, Lord, a fortified tower.
All: In the face of the enemy. 

P: Let the enemy have no power over him (her).
All: And the son of iniquity be powerless to harm him (her). 

P: Lord, send him (her) aid from your holy place.
All: And watch over him (her) from Sion. 

P: Lord, heed my prayer.
All: And let my cry be heard by you. 

P: The Lord be with you.
All: May He also be with you. 

Let us pray.

    God, whose nature is ever merciful and forgiving, accept our prayer that this servant of yours, bound by the fetters of sin, may be pardoned by your loving kindness.

    Holy Lord, almighty Father, everlasting God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, who once and for all consigned that fallen and apostate tyrant to the flames of hell, who sent your only-begotten Son into the world to crush that roaring lion; hasten to our call for help and snatch from ruination and from the clutches of the noonday devil this human being made in your image and likeness. Strike terror, Lord, into the beast now laying waste your vineyard. Fill your servants with courage to fight manfully against that reprobate dragon, lest he despise those who put their trust in you, and say with Pharaoh of old: "I know not God, nor will I set Israel free." Let your mighty hand cast him out of your servant, (The name of the person), so he may no longer hold captive this person whom it pleased you to make in your image, and to redeem through your Son; who lives and reigns with you, in the unity of the Holy Spirit, God, forever and ever.


All: Amen. 

Then he commands the demon as follows: 

    I command you, unclean spirit, whoever you are, along with all your minions now attacking this servant of God, by the mysteries of the incarnation, passion, resurrection, and ascension of our Lord Jesus Christ, by the descent of the Holy Spirit, by the coming of our Lord for judgment, that you tell me by some sign your name, and the day and hour of your departure. I command you, moreover, to obey me to the letter, I who am a minister of God despite my unworthiness; nor shall you be emboldened to harm in any way this creature of God, or the bystanders, or any of their possessions.

The priest lays his hand on the head of the sick person, saying: 

    They shall lay their hands upon the sick and all will be well with them. May Jesus, Son of Mary, Lord and Savior of the world, through the merits and intercession of His holy apostles Peter and Paul and all His saints, show you favor and mercy.

All: Amen.

Next he reads over the possessed person these selections 
from the Gospel, or at least one of them.

P: The Lord be with you.
All: May He also be with you. 

P: The beginning of the holy Gospel according to St. John.
All: Glory be to you, 0 Lord. 

A Lesson from the holy Gospel according to St. John
(John 1:1-14)

    As he says these opening words he signs himself and the possessed on the brow, lips, and breast.

    When time began, the Word was there, and the Word was face to face with God, and the Word was God. This Word, when time began, was face to face with God. All things came into being through Him, and without Him there came to be not one thing that has come to be. In Him was life, and the life was the light of men. The light shines in the darkness, and the darkness did not lay hold of it. There came upon the scene a man, a messenger from God, whose name was John. This man came to give testimony to testify in behalf of the light that all might believe through him. He was not himself the light; he only was to testify in behalf of the light. Meanwhile the true light, which illumines every man, was making its entrance into the world. He was in the world, and the world came to be through Him, and the world did not acknowledge Him. He came into His home, and His own people did not welcome Him. But to as many as welcomed Him He gave the power to become children of God those who believe in His name; who were born not of blood, or of carnal desire, or of man's will; no, they were born of God. (Genuflect here.) And the Word became man and lived among us; and we have looked upon His glory such a glory as befits the Father's only-begotten Son full of grace and truth!

All: Thanks be to God. 

Lastly he blesses the sick person, saying: 

May the blessing of almighty God, 
Father, Son, and Holy Spirit, 
come upon you and remain with you forever. 
All: Amen. 

...

P: Lord, heed my prayer.
All: And let my cry be heard by you. 

P: The Lord be with you.
All: May He also be with you. 

Let us pray.

    Almighty Lord, Word of God the Father, Jesus Christ, God and Lord of all creation; who gave to your holy apostles the power to tramp underfoot serpents and scorpions; who along with the other mandates to work miracles was pleased to grant them the authority to say: "Depart, you devils!" and by whose might Satan was made to fall from heaven like lightning; I humbly call on your holy name in fear and trembling, asking that you grant me, your unworthy servant, pardon for all my sins, steadfast faith, and the power - supported by your mighty arm - to confront with confidence and resolution this cruel demon. I ask this through you, Jesus Christ, our Lord and God, who are coming to judge both the living and the dead and the world by fire.

All: Amen. 

    Next he makes the sign of the cross over himself and the one possessed, places the end of the stole on the latter's neck, and, putting his right hand on the latter's head, he says the following in accents filled with confidence and faith:

P: See the cross of the Lord; 
  begone, you hostile powers!

All: The stem of David, 
  the lion of Juda's tribe has conquered.


P: Lord, heed my prayer. All: And let my cry be heard by you. P:   The Lord be with you. All: May He also be with you.


All: Amen. 

P: Lord, heed my prayer.
All: And let my cry be heard by you. 

P:   The Lord be with you.
All: May He also be with you. 

Let us pray.

    God, Creator and defender of the human race, who made man in your own image, look down in pity on this your servant, N., now in the toils of the unclean spirit, now caught up in the fearsome threats of man's ancient enemy, sworn foe of our race, who befuddles and stupefies the human mind, throws it into terror, overwhelms it with fear and panic. Repel, 0 Lord, the devil's power, break asunder his snares and traps, put the unholy tempter to flight. By the sign + (on the brow) of your name, let your servant be protected in mind and body. (The three crosses which follow are traced on the breast of the possessed person). Keep watch over the inmost recesses of his (her) + heart; rule over his (her) + emotions; strengthen his (her) + will. Let vanish from his (her) soul the temptings of the mighty adversary. Graciously grant, 0 Lord, as we call on your holy name, that the evil spirit, who hitherto terrorized over us, may himself retreat in terror and defeat, so that this servant of yours may sincerely and steadfastly render you the service which is your due; through Christ our Lord.

All: Amen. 


    All the above may be repeated as long as necessary, until the one possessed has been fully freed.

    It will also help to say devoutly and often over the afflicted person the Our Father, Hail Mary, and the Creed, as well as any of the prayers given below.


----------



## BostonMaria (Apr 12, 2012)

auparavant said:
			
		

> Not just the catholics but the early church...east and west (orthodox etc.).  Here's Fr. Makari Yunan of St. Mark's Church (Coptic) of Egypt.  Fr. is spraying holy water on the congregation and the one possessed man begins to shake.  "Lah..." means "no."  So, his demon is screaming something to the effect he won't leave. Exorcisms are real.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFVDNWaR0WY



That guy did not blink the entire time. That woman looked like she was in pain. Wow! It made me angry to see this. How dare these nasty creatures do this. 

I've seen my pastor lay hands on people that are possessed. It's  not scary but it makes me wonder what's going on in the spiritual world.


----------



## Laela (Apr 13, 2012)

As we are a royal priesthood, through our Lord Jesus Christ, I believe the acts of placing hands on a person (to impart blessings and healing, to exercise spiritual authority, to cast out demons, etc. ) are to be under the direction of the Holy Spirit. This body part is very important, because spiritual transference takes place in laying of hands. 

In the old testament, laying of hands by the priest was used to transfer sins:
_"He is to lay both hands on the head of the live goat and confess over it all the wickedness and rebellion of the Israelites - all their sins - and put them on the goats head. He shall send the goat away into the desert in the care of a man appointed for the task" _(Lev 16:21,22)

By laying the hands upon the animals their sins were transferred to them and those animals were slain as their substitute Lev 1:4)

Jesus fulfilled this ritual by dying on the cross. 

At times, Jesus touched people, other times he just spoke... but always.....demons trembled and acknowledge His very presence. So, an exorcism/casting out of demon can be done without laying of hands. I'm in no way an expert on the matter, just sharing my understanding.

Here is some info on laying of hands, and Scriptural links for quick reference online:



Moses laid his hands upon the head of Joshua, as the Lord commanded, Num. 27: 18, 22-23 (Deut. 34:9). 

Jesus laid his hands upon a few sick folk, and healed them, Mark 6:5 

The Apostles laid their hands on the seven who would assist them, Acts 6:5-6. 

The Holy Ghost was given by the laying on of hands, Acts 8: 14-17. 

Ananias laid his hands on Saul and restored his sight, Acts 9: 12, 17-18. 

Paul laid his hands on him and healed him, Acts 28: 8. 

Paul taught the doctrine of baptism and the laying on of hands, IF God permits Heb. 6: 1-3


----------

